# Totaled Hertz Rental



## PDXeric (Feb 4, 2017)

On Tuesday I was involved in a car accident that totaled my Hertz rental (2016 Mazda 3, it was through the Lyft/Hertz program). I didn't have my app on but am completely not at fault. Here's what happened...

I was in the far right lane on a four lane road (Grand Ave for those who are familiar with PDX) going 28-30 MPH. A women tried to crossing the road on my left from a stop sign. Apparently Blind Betty didn't see me and I ended up t-boning her on the passenger side. I did not have any vehicles in front of me and was at least a 1/4 mile from any traffic signals (not that it matters but it was green)

Has anyone experienced this type of situation? I'm just hoping to to get an idea of what the end result will be.

_Other details_
She was in a company owned car and on the clock at the time (the company is a very well known dealership). After I got her insurance and ID information she was went inside and the manager of the dealership came out to get my info and handle everything

She didn't take fault but did say "I thought all the lanes were clear"

10 years ago I was a passenger in a severe auto accident that left me disabled and unable to work a 'normal' job (my pain is unpredictable, it can be really bad one day and the next day I'll barely be able to get out of bed) This was my first time working since I've become disabled (I've been at it for 2 weeks)

I'm in a lot of pain but haven't gone to the hospital. It's a minimum 35 minute bus ride, and could've barely made it there before the accident with how bumpy/uncomfortable the the ride is. I didn't even have the money to take a Lyft because I had just paid rent the day before and was broke until today.

I'd really appreciate any advice or shared experiences... Thanks!


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Hire an attorney. They will take your case on commission. You'll be fine.


----------



## Maksim (Nov 19, 2016)

Glad you seem okay, but you should absolutely not put off going to a doctor. Call a lawyer as well.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

You have insurance through lyft. It doesn't matter if you had the app on or not. When you contact lyft about it, their insurance is going to call you. Tell them everything, including your injuries.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Retain a commission based personal injury attorney immediately. The dealership where the person who hit you works has attorneys on retainer and you can bet your ass they have already begun preparing their defense against any claim you make.

Dealers are loathe to file claims with their own insurers and will quickly try to settle with you for the minimum amount, if you do have representation. 

Get a lawyer right now and do not speak to anyone representing the person who hit you or their employer. That is your lawyer's job.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

PDXeric said:


> On Tuesday I was involved in a car accident that totaled my Hertz rental (2016 Mazda 3, it was through the Lyft/Hertz program). I didn't have my app on but am completely not at fault. Here's what happened...
> 
> I was in the far right lane on a four lane road (Grand Ave for those who are familiar with PDX) going 28-30 MPH. A women tried to crossing the road on my left from a stop sign. Apparently Blind Betty didn't see me and I ended up t-boning her on the passenger side. I did not have any vehicles in front of me and was at least a 1/4 mile from any traffic signals (not that it matters but it was green)
> 
> ...


Borrow some money and get a Lyft line.Go to the hospital.Sounds like you may have a really good claim.Keep your receipts and record all your expenses/inconveniences from here on out.Most companies will end up paying for it. No matter what you do don't settle with the insurance company, get an attorney and you will get a much more substantial settlement.Wish I would have held out in mine.I was told later that I could have gotten 4x as much .Good luck


----------

